
Ask HN: Help Need startup-friendly patent attorney to respond to office action - not_that_noob
HN hive mind - can you point me to patent attorneys that are startup-friendly? I&#x27;m building a startup in the security space and things are headed in the right direction, with good customer interest. I filed a patent app for the novel aspects of my technology, and now the patent office has responded.  I now need a patent attorney to help me navigate and respond to the office action, potentially by narrowing a claim or two.<p>Can you recommend a startup-friendly patent attorney?
======
gus_massa
Grellas is a startup-friendly attorney. I'm not sure if he know about patents.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=grellas](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=grellas)

------
cryptobailey
If you're also needing help with funding CoinStarter can help too.
[https://coinstarter.com?ref=dt3ndxx3j](https://coinstarter.com?ref=dt3ndxx3j)

------
kgiddens1
this is the guy you want to speak to:

[http://rutmanip.com/](http://rutmanip.com/) -

